# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Çfarë kuptoni me termin Demokraci?

## Kryeplaku

perSHENDETje 
Fjalen demokraci e degjojme shpesh dhe e shqiptojme shpesh, por nje gje eshte e sigurte se secili prej nesh kur thote fjalen demokraci ka dicka tjeter ne tru nga ajo qe mund te kuptoje bashkebiseduesi. Ju si e kuptoni termin "demokraci"?
falemiNDERit

----------


## Mision

Vepro si te them une,mos vepro si veproj une,

----------


## bicjani

Denokraci=Sali Berisha

----------


## kenguri

Eh kete teme duhet me e mesue permendesh,bile duhet te behete lende mesimore edhe neper shkolla.Lende mesimore qe ne mesojme se si ruhet njeriu -KRIJESA NJEREZORE NBA BASTARDIMI .E vecanerishr neve shqiptareve na nevojitet ky mesim qe tua leme trashegim gjeneratave te ardhme.Se pari me dashte atdheun dhe popullin e saj ,e kure mos me te shkue mendja me e perbuze dhe ra me shqelm se ai largohet dhe shkon e kerkon meshire,me ndonji komb tjeter.

Ndogjoja mendimin edhe nese e ka gabim ,e jo me ia hudhe cdo fjale te tij poshte.

Ne shqiptaret tentojmer qe te gjithe jemi te mencur,por mashtrohemi fakti tregon se ne jemi me te varferit ne Ballkan,cfar pergjejgje do ti japim gjenerates sere.

Ne jemi nji komb qe kemi vra bura me fame ma sume se ndonji komb ne evrope.krahasoni vehten me sllovenet bullgaret t tj,

Pse ne kemi ngreh gishtin e krimit  figurave te famshme kombetare e vacanerisht pas luftave qe kemi ba ,ne kemi marre jetera komandantesh  qe kane qene ne balle te frontit---PSE?

----------


## StormAngel

Cdohere kam dashur te foli dhe bisedoj dhe flas per tema te ketilla,ndoshta edhe vete fakti qe studioj per kete me ben te ketille.
Demokracia e ka prejardhjen nga fjala greke demos dhe kratios.
Demos= populli ndersa kratios=populli
Pra ne perkthim direkt,demokracia perkthehet si sundim i popullit.
Ndersa ne kohe bashkohore kuptimi i demokracise nga pikepamja ime eshte sundim i popullit nepermjet te zgjedhure te tyre ne ane politike dhe demokratike.
Ndoshta edhe gaboj,por perkufizimet per demokraci ndryshojne.

----------


## ATMAN

> perSHENDETje 
> Fjalen demokraci e degjojme shpesh dhe e shqiptojme shpesh, por nje gje eshte e sigurte se secili prej nesh kur thote fjalen demokraci ka dicka tjeter ne tru nga ajo qe mund te kuptoje bashkebiseduesi. Ju si e kuptoni termin "demokraci"?
> falemiNDERit



Çka është demokracia?

 Që t`i përgjigjemi kësaj pyetje të rëndësishme marrim si shembull një bashkësi njerëzore. Njëra nga këto bashkësi, e njohur për ne të gjithë, është familja. Ajo përbëhet nga babai, nëna dhe fëmijët. Një familje e tillë banon bashkë, ushqehet bashkë, jeton bashkë. Andaj edhe lindin probleme, të njohura për ne: Kush do t`i hedhë plehërat, cili program do shihet në televizion, kush vendos se çka do te ndodhë? 

Ekzistojnë dy mundësi. Njëra është kur vendosë një njeri, në rastet kur ai mund t`i kundërshtoj pjesëtarët tjerë të familjes, psh. ai i cili mbanë në dorë telekomandën, vendosë se cili program do të shihet në televizion.



Mirëpo, ekzistojnë edhe mënyra tjera. Të gjithë së bashku mund të vendosin. Në rastin tonë, kjo don të thotë marrëveshja në mes të pjestarëve të familjes atë se cili program do të shikohet. Personi që ka telekomandën në dorë e lëshon programin e zhgjedhur nga të gjithë së bashku. 


Ngjashëm si në familjen tonë të vogël, edhe në bashkësitë më të mëdha, siq janë psh. banorët e një shteti, lindin probleme gjatë bashkëjetesës. Edhe këtu duhet të mirren vendime. Me këtë rast nuk bëhet fjala më për programin televiziv, por për programin e një shteti, pra për gjërat që do të ndodhin në të.

 Edhe në shtet ekzistojnë dy mundësitë e vendosjes, ngjashëm si në familjen tonë të vogël. Edhe këtu, mundësia e parë është ajo kur një njeri vendosë se çka do të behet, njëri pra, i cili në dorë mbanë telekomandën. Këtë person po e quajmë qeveritar, pasi që ai qeverisë shtetin, pra përcakton programin e tij. Ky qeveritar posedon shumë pushtet dhe udhëheqë mbi njerëzit tjerë, mbi popullsinë. Popullsia në këtë rast nuk ka shumë influencë, ajo ka vetëm pak të drejta. Ajo nuk vie në posedimin e telekomandës, kështu që s`i mbetet
tjetër veçse ta lejë qeveritarin të vendosë për programin. 

Padrejtësi, apo jo? Mirëpo ekziston edhe mundësia e dytë, në të cilën, çdonjëri ka të drejta dhe në këtë mënyrë edhe një çikë pushtet. Të gjithë së bashku zgjedhin një qeveritar, të cilit ia japin pushtetin e tyre për një kohë të caktuar, në mënyrë që ai ta startoj programin qeveritar. Qeveritari mund ta bëjë këtë vetëm nëse me të pajtohet edhe popullsia. Ai nuk mund të zhvilloj një program të tillë, i cili popullsisë ia merr apo ia
kufizon të drejtat.

 Kjo mund të paraftyrohet si vijon: Çdo qytetar ka një bateri. Të gjithë së bashku zgjedhin një qeveritar, të cilit ia japin një telekomandë gjigante. Kësaj telekomande i nevoiten shumë bateri për të funksionuar. Për këtë arsye qytetarët ia huazojnë atij bateritë e tyre. Qeveritari ka për aq kohë pushtet mbi telekomandën, aq sa bateri i japin atij qytetarët. 

Kur të hargjohen bateritë dhe qeveritari nuk merr më bateri të reja nga qytetarët, ai nuk mund të qeverisë më. Në çdo rast qytetarët duhet të mendohen mirë para se të vendosin për apo kundër dhënies së baterive të reja qeveritarit. 

Këto ishin dy format e rregullimit të jetës në mes qeveritarit dhe popullsisë. Për të dyja format mund të gjenden shumë shemuj. Forma e parë, diktatura, në të cilën qytetarët kanë pak të drejta, ka mbretëruar në Evropë deri në fund të shek. XVIII. Më pas, popullsia filloi të vetëdijësohet për padrejtësitë e këtij sistemi. Që atëhere, në mbrendësi të Evropës u përhap mundësia e dytë, demokracia  me bateritë - edhe pse ajo është e vjetër mbi 2000 vjet, siç do të mësojmë edhe në kursin themelor 2. Në rrjedhën e shek. XX ajo filloi të praktikohet gjithnjë e më tepër në shumë shtete anembanë botës.

----------


## ATMAN

Si u zhvillua demokracia?
 Qytetet-shtete antike greke, para së gjithash Athina, konsiderohen djep i demokracisë, e cila si e tillë është e lashtë më se 2500 vjet. Në këtë sekuencë themelore do të flitet për historinë e demokracisë. 

Gjatë shtjellimit të kësaj teme do të orientohemi në ndarjen e rëndomtë në tri pjesë të historisë: historia në antikë, mesjetë dhe në kohën e re.

 Demokracia në Polisin antik

 Demokracia në mesjetë

 Demokracia në kohën e re (Locke, Montesquieu, Rousseau)


Në një faqe të veçantë mund të gjeni informacione themelore mbi klasikët e filozofisë politike. Për zbatimin e kësaj materie teorike në mësimdhënie mund të përdorni edhe bisedën e imagjinuar në mes Hobbes-it, Locke-s dhe Rousseau-t, bisedë kjo e cila sqaron filozofinë e tyre mbi shtetin: 

 Diskutim televiziv në mes Hobbes, Locke dhe Rousseau rreth filozofive të tyre mbi shtetin

Diskutimi i mёposhtёm i imagjinuar nё mes tre filozofёve mё tё rёndёsishёm tё teorisё mbi shtetin ёshtё tejet i pёrshtatshёm pёr zbatimin nё procesin e mёsimdhёnies tё kёsaj materie tё komplikuar teorike. Ai u zhvillua nga Bernd Rolf dhe u publikua pёr herё tё parё nё Revistёn pёr Didaktikё, Filozofi dhe Etikё (Nr. 4/1998).


Ç`na duhet shteti?
Debat televiziv nё mes Thomas Hobbes, John Locke dhe Jean-Jacques Rousseau

Moderatori: Tё nderuar zonja dhe zotёrinj, mirёseerdhёt nё emisionin e sotёm tё rubrikёs "Forumi i filozofisё". Këtë herë bёhet fjalё pёr qështjen: Çfarë na duhet shteti? Kam nderin t`ju prezentoj tre filozofёt mё tё rёndёsishёm tё filozofisё shtetёrore, francezin Jean-Jacques Rousseau, anglezin John Locke dhe bashkёatdhetarin e tij Thomas Hobbes.
Zoti Hobbes, ju jeni themelues i filozofisё moderne shtetёrore. Kryeveprёn tuaj tё publikuar nё vitin 1651 e titulluat "Leviathan". Ç`nёnkupton ky titull enigmatik? 

Hobbes: Njerёzit nё kohёn time e njihnin dhiatёn e vjetёr. Atje, nё kapitujt Hiob dhe Jesaja, por edhe nё psalme, pёrmendet njё pёrbindёsh me emrin Leviathan, njё lloj gjarpёri apo dragoni, i cili njerёzve ua shtie frikёn dhe tmerrin. Kёtё pёrbindёsh unё e kam pёrdorur si simbol tё pushtetit. Shteti, si pushteti mё i lartё tokёsor pёrhapё frikёn dhe tmerrin dhe i nёnshtron nё kёtё mёnyrё tё gjitha pushtetet e tjera. 


Moderatori: Kjo paraqet njё pikёpamje krejtёsisht tjetёr mbi shtetin nga ajo e filozofit antik Aristotel, e cila vlente deri nё mesjetё. Pёr Aristotelin, i cili njeriun e sheh si krijesё sociale, shteti nuk paraqet diçka tmerruese, por deri diku realizimin e tё qenit njeri. 

Hobbes: Keni tё drejtё. Mirёpo une mё nuk e konsideroj njeriun si krijesё shoqёrore, por nisem nga individёt dhe liria e tyre individuale. Askush nuk i ёshtё nёnshtruar nga natyra dikujt tjetёr, kёshtu qё kufizimet e ndryshme tё kёsaj lirie, pra edhe pёrmes shtetit, janё vetёm atёherё tё arsyetueshme, nёse pёr to mund tё vendosё secili qytetar. Nё "Leviathan" desha tё tёrheqё vёrejtjen se shteti, i cili pёrhap frikё dhe tmerr, tek e fundit bazohet nё pёlqimin e tё gjithё njerёzve. 

Moderatori: A mund t`i pёrsёritni edhe njёherё argumentet tuaja? 

Hobbes: Shikoni, pёr ta arsyetuar ekzistencën e shtetit unё nisem nga gjendja natyrore, pra nga e kundёrta e asaj qё unё dua tё dёshmoj. 

Moderatori: Nё gjendje e tillё nuk ekziston mё askund nё botё. Ku jetojnё atёherё njerёzit nёn kushte tё tilla natyrore? 

Hobbes: Me sa duket nuk mё keni kuptuar si duhet. Me gjendje natyrore unё nuk mendoj njё gjendje primitive tё zhvillimit, nё tё cilёn, njerёzit janё tё detyruar tё jetojnё pa ndihmёn e mjeteve teknike. Me kёtё unё mendoj gjendjen nё tё cilёn ndodhen njerёzit kur nuk ekziston shteti, pra gjendjen pa pushtet, pa ligje etj. Pёrveç kёsaj, kёtu bёhet fjala pёr njё eksperiment mendimesh. Unё nisem nga njё gjendje e tillё pa shtet, pёr tё studijuar se cilat mangёsi do tё paraqiteshin me kёtё rast. Prej kёsaj do determinohej mandej nevoja e ekzistencës sё shtetit. Unё nisem nga presupozimi se tё gjithё njerёzit do tё pranonin autoritetin shtetёror, nё rast se ai do tё ishte nё gjendje ta menjanojë kёtё mangёsi. 


Moderator: Mmh, kuptoj. E pёr çfarё mangёsish bёhet fjalë atёherё? 

Hobbes: Gjendja natyrore pёr mua karakterizohet nga "lufta e secilit kundёr tjetrit". Me kёtё dua tё them se njerёzit, pa shtet, gjithnjё jetojnё nё gjendje lufte. Mirёpo ata, nё njё rast tё tillё do tё jetonin nё njё mosbesim dhe armiqёsi ndaj njёri-tjetrit dhe do tё ishin nё çdo kohё tё gatshёm t`i kundёrvihen me armё njёri-tjetrit. Pёr tё qenё mё i qartё: njeriu pёr njeriun ёshtё ujk ... 

Rousseau: ...dokёrr! Njeriu, nga natyra nuk ёshtё aspak egoist dhe i keq, siç e kam cekur edhe nё veprёn time: "Diskurs mbi prejardhjen dhe bazat e pabarazisё sё njerёzve". 

Moderatori: Z. Rousseau, ju lutem mos e ndёrpreni z. Hobbes. Mё pas do ta keni edhe ju mundёsinё ta shprehni pozicionin tuaj. 

Hobbes: z. Rousseau, po tё shikohet nё mёnyrё reale, njerёzit parasёgjithash janё tё interesuar nё mbarёvajtjen e tyre vetjake, ata janё egoistё. Kёtё pikёpamje - nёse doni pesimiste mbi njeriun - unё e kam fituar gjatё kohёs sё gjatё tё luftёs qytetare nё vendin tim, luftё kjo e cila e rrezikoi ekzistencёn time dhe me detyroi nё vitin 1640 ta lё vendlindjen dhe tё jetoj 10 vjet tё tёra nё ekzil nё Francё. Pёrveç kёsaj, natyra, njerёzit i ka krijuar pёrafёrsisht tё njejtё. Edhe njeriu mё i dobёt ёshtё mjaft i fortё sa ta vrasё tё fortin nёse ai pёrdor dinakёrinё apo bashkohet me tё tjerёt. Nga kjo rrjedh se nё gjendjen natyrore askush nuk mund të pretendoj njё pёrparёsi, tё cilёn njё tjetёr nuk do tё ishte nё gjendje ta kёrkojё pёr vete. Nё rast se nuk ekziston shteti, atёherё çdonjёri ka tё drejtё tё bёj gjithçka. Nё kёtё mёnyrё lind konkurrenca dhe grindjet, pra ajo, tё cilёn unё e quajta "luftё tё çdonjёrit kundёr tjetrit". 


Moderatori: Si ёshtё i mundur shmangia e njё lufte tё tillё? 

Hobbes: Rruga e vetme pёr shmangien e kësaj ёshtё krijimi i njё pushteti tё pёrgjithshёm, d.m.th. themelimi i shtetit. Aktin e lindjes sё shtetit unё e kam quajtur marrёveshje shoqёrore. Ajo nuk duhet tё ngatёrrohet me marrёveshjen e sundimit, sepse ajo lidhet mes princit dhe popullit. Marrёveshjen shoqёrore e lidhin qytetarёt mes veti, e jo me sunduesin. Nёse e drejta pёr gjithçka paraqet shkakun e luftёs, atёherё njerёzit, me qёllim tё ruajtjes sё paqes, duhet ta lidhin njё marrёveshje, nё tё cilёn deklarojnё se heqin dorё nga kjo e drejtё pёr gjithçka, dhe ia bartin pushtetin njё njeriu, pra sovranit. Me ndihmёn e pushtetit tё tij, sovrani ёshtё nё gjendje t`i mbrojё ata nga sulmet e ndёrsjella dhe nga sulmet e tё huajve. Kjo detyrё mund tё merret edhe nga njё bashkёsi njerёzish. 

Moderatori: Besoni me tё vёrtetё se njerёzit vullnetarisht janё nё gjendje tё heqin dorё nga tё drejtat e tyre? 

Hobbes: Po, sepse edhe vetё egoisti e ka të qartë se shikuar nё aspektin afatgjatё, pёr tё, mё shumё ia vlenё tё jetohet nё paqe dhe siguri se sa nё njё gjendje permanente tё frikёs nga vdekja, gjendje tё cilёn ai do ta kishte nё situatë lufte. Ndërsa egoisti dёshiron tё jetoj mundёsisht i qetё, pёr ç`gjё paqa ёshtё parakusht. 

Moderatori: Çfarë ndodhё nё rast se njё pjesё e njerёzve nuk e nёnshkruajnё marrёveshjen? 

Hobbes: Kjo nё fakt do tё paraqiste njё problem. Njeriu ёshtё nё gjendje tё heqё dorё nga diçka vetёm nёse tё gjithё tё tjerёt e bёjnё tё njejten gjё dhe nёse heqja dorё nga e drejta e tij tё tjerёve nuk u sjellё pёrparёsi. Mirёpo nё anёn tjetёr e dijnё tё gjithё, se marrёveshja fare nuk do tё arrihej nёse tё gjithё - me pёrjashtim tё sovranit - nuk heqin dorё nga tё drejtat e tyre. Mё duhet t`iu pёrkujtoj edhe njёherё se ne gjendemi kёtu nё njё eksperiment mendor. Sepse nё realitet nuk lidhet marrёveshtja nё fjalё. Shpresoj se ia kam arritur tё tregoj se tё gjithё njerёzit, nё rast se do tё mendonin mirё, do ta pranonin njё marrёveshje tё tillё. Nga kjo vie nё pёrfundim se ekzistenca e shtetit ёshtё e arsyeshme. 



Moderatori: Kuptoj. E sa e madhe ёshtё sipas mendimit tuaj fuqia e shtetit? 

Hobbes: Pёrgjigja e kёsaj pyetje gjendet nё atё qё u tha deri tani. Derisa shteti u garanton qytetarёve lirinё dhe sigurinё, qytetarёt duhet t`i binden atij plotësisht. Askush nuk ka tё drejtё t`i bёj rezistencё vullnetit tё sovranit, madje as nё rastin kur ndjehet i trajtuar pa tё drejtё. Sovrani nuk mund tё detyrohet tё japё llogari pёr ekzekutimin psh. tё njё njeriu tё pafajshёm nёse beson se kjo ёshtё e domosdoshёm pёr ruajtjen e paqёs. Obligimi pёr t`u dhёnё llogari shtetasve mbaron vetёm atёherё kur shteti nuk ёshtё mё nё gjendje ta kryej detyrёn e sigurimit tё paqes. 

Rousseau: Skandal! Me kёtё do tё arsyetohej madje edhe monarkia absolute. Pёr mua si demokrat kjo ёshtё e papranueshme. Askush nuk mund tё pajtohet me gjendjen, nё tё cilёn qytetarёt nuk kanё liri dhe tё drejta. 

Hobbes: Njё gjё duhet ta kuptoni: vetёm shteti i fortё ёshtё nё gjendje ta nxisё paqen. Ky tё pakten ёshtё pёr mua rezultati i luftёs qytetare nё vendin tim, e cila u ndёrpre nё vitin 1649 vetёm me anё tё diktaturёs sё Cromwell-it. Nё krahasim me terrorin e anarkisё, rreziku nga despotizmi mё duket se ёshtё njё e zezё mё e vogёl. 



Moderatori: Unё nuk jam i sigurtё nёse ёshtё e mirё kjo alternativё. - Tё kalojmё tek ju z. Locke. Me veprёn tuaj "Dy trajtesat mbi qeverinё" tё vitit 1689/90, ju konsideroheni themelues i liberalizmit dhe njёri ndёr pishtarёt e kushtetutёs amerikane. Çka mendoni pёr mendimet politiko-shtetёrore tё kolegut tuaj Hobbes? 

Locke: Unё e vlerёsoj mendimin e tij si tejet pёrçarёs. Arsyetimi i shtetit pёrmes marrёveshjes shoqёrore pёr mua paraqet idenё mё gjeniale tё filozofisё politike, deri kёtu pajtohem me Hobbes-in. Mirёpo unё kam njё pikёpamje krejt tjetёr mbi gjendjen natyrore - e nga kjo rezulton pёr mua njё pikёpamje krejtёsisht tjetёr mbi shtetin. Madje edhe vetё njё gjendje pa autoritet shtetёror nuk paraqet pёr mua njё gjendje tё shfrenuar, sepse ekzistojnё tё drejtat dhe detyrat natyrore. Arsyeja, nёse merret parasysh ajo, i tregon njeriut se askush nuk ka tё drejtё ta vrasё, lёndoj, vjedhё apo t`ia grabisë lirinё dikujt tjetёr. Sepse kur tё gjithё njerёzit janё tё barabartё, edhe mua mё duhet t`i mundёsoj tjetrit atё qё pretendoj pёr vete, pra tё drejtёn pёr jetё dhe pacёnueshmёri trupore, tё drejtёn e lirisё dhe tё drejtёn e pronёs. 

Moderatori: Tё drejtat e njeriut? 

Locke: Po, unё i kam quajtur ato "tё drejta natyrore". Ato janё tё drejta tё patjetёrsueshme, tё cilat i takojnё çdonjёrit si njeri, pra jo tё huazuara nga shteti, por ekzistuese qysh nё gjendjen natyrore. 

Moderatori: E ku qёndrojnё atёherё problemet e bashkёjetesёs sё njerёzve, nёse qysh nё gjendjen natyrore ekzistojnё kёto tё drejta dhe detyrat e tyre pёrkatёse? 

Locke: Shikoni: Tё drejtat natyrore, ashtu siç na mёson arsyeja, janё tё pёrgjithshme dhe apstrakte. Meqenёse tё drejtat nuk janё formuluar nё mёnyrё tё qartё, gjatё zbatimit tё tyre mund tё lindin probleme. Mosmarrёveshjet mund tё lindin gjatё interpretimit konkret tё kёtyre tё drejtave. Pёrveç kёsaj mund tё ketё probleme edhe gjatё pёrdorimit tё tyre kundёr rezistencave, nё rastin kur dikush ka tё drejtё, por nuk i jipet e drejta. 


Moderatori: Cilat detyra tё shtetit rezultojnё nga kjo? 

Locke: Kjo ёshtё e qartё: Shteti ka pёr detyrё t`i konkretizojë tё drejtat natyrore pёrmes ligjeve tё formuluara qartё. Pёrveç kёsaj ai duhet tё pёrkujdeset qё kёto ligje edhe tё respektohen. Nё raste tё diskutueshme atij i duhen gjykatёsit jopartiak. Nёse pёrmblidhet e tёro kjo mund tё thuhet: Shteti ka pёr detyrё sigurimin e tё drejtave natyrore. 

Moderatori: A guxon shteti t`i shkelё kёto tё drejta? 

Locke: Jo, nё asnjё mёnyrё. Edhe shteti ёshtё i obliguar t`i respektojë tё drejtat natyrore, tё cilat njeriut i takojnё qysh nga gjendja natyrore. Monopoli i pushtetit, sipas mendimit tim - e kёtu qёndron dallimi nё mes meje dhe z. Hobbes - paraqet njё rrezik tё madh pёr qytetarёt e lirё. Pёr kёtё arsye ёshtё i nevojshёm themelimi nё atё mёnyrё i shtetit, nё tё cilёn qytetarёt do tё ishin tё mbrojtur nga keqpёrdorimi. Kjo paraqet njёrёn ndёr kёrkesat kryesore tё liberalizmit. 

Moderatori: E si mendoni ta arrini kёtё? 

Locke: pёrmes ndarjes sё pushtetit. Legjislativja, dmth. pushteti legjislativ, dhe ekzekutivja, kjo paraqet pushtetin, i cili ligjeve ju jep njohjen, duhet tё jenё tё ndara, ndёrsa legjislativja duhet t`i nёnshtrohet kontrollit. Kёtu mendoj nё njё asamble ligjvёnёse, e cila mund tё shpërndahet dhe ndёrrohet nga populli nёse e keqpёrdorё besimi e dhёnё asaj. Kolegu im francez Montesquieu e ka zhvilluar mё tej idenё e ndarjes sё pushtetit, duke e zgjeruar me pushtetin gjyqёsor, judikativen. Nё kёtё mёnyrё ruhet nё mёnyrё tё efektshme liria e qytetarёve. 

Rousseau: E pabesueshme! Ky i ashtuquajtur liberalizёm, nё fakt nuk ka asgjё tё bёj me lirinё. Ai nuk ёshtё asgjё tjetёr veçse njё justifikim i klasёs borgjeze. Liria pёr ju z. Locke don tё thotё vetёm liri pёr tё pasurit dhe pronarёt. Shteti juaj nuk ёshtё asgjё tjetёr veçse njё shtet "roje nate", i cili i ruan qytetarёt e pasur nga vjedhjet. Pёr mua, njeriu nuk e ka vetёm tё drejtёn qё tё mos i mirret diçka, por edh tё drejtёn pozitive tё pronёs. Kjo do tё thotё se tё mirat shoqёrore duhet ndarё nё mёnyrё tё njejtё dhe nё tё gjithё njerёzit, se shteti ka pёr detyrё ta heqё dallimin mes tё varfёrve dhe tё pasurve. 


Moderatori: Z. Rousseau, me lejoni t`ju prezentoj shkurt: Ju konsideroheni pishtar shpirtёror i Revolucionit Francez, apo sё paku revolucionarёt janё thirrur nё idetё tuaja. Siç e dijmё, ju i kundёrshtoni nё mёnyrё radikale mendimet e Hobbes-it dhe Locke-ut. Pёr kёtё arsye edhe mё habitё fakti, se ju, kryeveprёn tuaj politike e keni titulluar "Mbi marrёveshjen shoqёrore". 

Rousseau: Kjo edhe paraqet tё njejtёn gjё tё pёrbashkёt me kёta dy zotёrinjё, pёrndryshe me ta nuk dua tё kem asgjё tё pёrbashkёt. Mё duhet tё them, se unё jam i vetmi i cili e ka kuptuar drejtё idenё e marrёveshjes shoqёrore. Siç e kam thënë edhe mё parё, me rёndёsi pёr mua ёshtё liria e njerёzve. Nё vitin 1762 kam ardhur nё pёrfundim, se njeriu, nё gjendjen e tij natyrore ёshtё plotёsisht i lirё. Mirёpo gjithkund ku shikova pashё se njeriu ishte nё pranga. Pёr kёtё arsye, problemi themelor i filozofisё politike ёshtё gjetja e njё forme tё tillё shtetёrore, e cila e mbronё individin, dhe nё tё cilёn ai nuk ёshtё i detyruar ta humbё lirinё e tij? 

Hobbes: Njё gjё e tillё ёshtё e paarritshme! 

Rousseau: Jo, njё gjё e tillё ёshtё e arritshme pas plotёsimit tё disa parakushteve, pёr tё cilat, pёr shkak tё mungesёs sё kohёs nuk mund t`i sqaroj mё tepёr. Parakushti i parё ёshtё ai, i cili kёrkon qё njerёzit, para lidhjes sё marrёveshjes, tё trajtohen nё mёnyrё tё njejtё, pa asnjё pёrjashtim. Pёr kёtё arsye nuk guxon tё ekzistoj - siç ёshtё rasti me Hobbes-in - sovrani, i cili qёndron jashtё marrёveshjes shoqёrore, i cili nuk heqë dorё nga tё drejtat e tij, por tё cilit i barten tё gjitha tё drejtat. Jo arbitrazhi i sovranit duhet ta drejtojë veprimin e shtetit, por "vullneti i pёrgjithshёm". Nё çёshtjet politike, vullneti i popullit duhet tё jetё vendimtar; ideja e marrёveshjes shoqёrore pra domosdoshmёrisht sjellё demokracinё. Me kёtё unё kuptoj pyetjen direkte tё tё gjithё qytetarёve nё tё gjitha vendimet politike. Vetёm nё kёtё mёnyrё ёshtё i mundshёm sigurimi i lirisё natyrore tё qytetarёve nё shtet: Nё rast se vullneti i shtetit dhe vullneti i individёve pёrputhet njёri me tjetrin, atёherё çdonjёri ёshtё i lirё, sepse ai, pёr faktin qё i bindet shtetit, kёtё e bёn vetёm nga vullneti i tij. 



Locke: Nёse qytetarёt pyeten pёrmes votimit, me kёtё rast dalin shumё mendime tё ndryshme, kёshtu qё gjetja e njё vullneti unik ёshtё e arritshme. Kjo edhe ёshtё e vetёkuptueshme, sepse interesat e njerёzve nuk janё tё njejta. Njё fabrikant psh. ka interesa krejtёsisht tё ndryshme nga punёtori. 

Rousseau: Nё kёtё pikё keni tё drejtё. Vullneti i pёrgjithshёm nuk ёshtё identik me shumёn e vullneteve individuale. Me kёtё arritёm nё parakushtin tim tё dytё. Nёse vullnetet e ndryshme me tё vёrtetё mbёshteten mbi interesat e ndryshme, atёherё ne duhet tё kujdesemi qё dallimet e interesave tё mos lindin fare. Nёse kёto ndryshime tё intereseve ndёrkaq preken nga rrethanat e ndryshme tё pronёsisё, atёherё ne duhet tё kujdesemi qё tё gjithё tё posedojnё tё njejtat gjёra. Pёr kёtё arsye, kur bёhet fjala pёr marrёveshjen shoqёrore, ёshtё e domosdoshme qё njerёzve tё mos u hiqen vetёm tё drejtat, por edhe prona e tyre. Pёr shtetin nga kjo del detyra e ndarjes sё barabartё e tё mirave shoqёrore. Nёn kёto kushte, nё tё cilat secili posedon tё njejten, nuk do tё ekzistonin mё interesat e ndryshme, por vetёm njё interes i pёrbashkёt pёr sigurimin e jetёs. Nё kёtё mёnyrё do tё mundёsohej sundimi i vullnetit tё pёrgjithshёm, e me kёtё edhe ruajtja e lirisё natyrore brenda shtetit. 

Hobbes: Kёto ide janё plotёsisht joreale! Rrjedha e historisё ka treguar se ato nuk janё tё realizueshme. Demokracia e drejtëpërdrtejtë ndoshta mund të realizohet nё njё shtet tё vogёl si vendlindja juaj, Gjeneva. Nё shtetet e mёdha ndёrkaq, tё themeluara qё nga fundi i shek. XVIII gjithkund nёpёr botё, ajo nuk ёshtё e realizueshme. Ndarja e barabartё e tё mirave ma pёrkujton eksperimentin e komunizmit, i cili nё vendet evropiane tё Bllokut Lindor dёshtoi nё mёnyrё tё mjerueshme. 


Rousseau: Mos harroni ju lutem faktin, se nё shtetet e mёdha, demokracia ёshtё futur megjithatё nё formё tё demokracisё pёrfaqёsuese. Pa kёrkesёn time pёr ndarje tё barabartё tё tё mirave, nё shek. XIX, fare nuk do tё kishte ardhur deri tek lufta pёr baarazi sociale, luftё kjo e cila mundёsoi ngritjen e shtetit social. Shteti nuk guxon tё jetё plotёsisht indiferent ndaj mirёvajtjes sё qytetarёve tё tij. Kush tjetёr do tё kujdeset pёr qytetarёt e dobёt nё aspektin social, tё sёmurёt, tё papunёt nёse jo ai? 

Locke: Nёse shteti kujdeset pёr tё gjitha rastet sociale, atёherё ai do tё bankrotoj (...). 

Moderator: Tё nderuar zotёrinjё, pёr shkak tё mungesёs sё kohёs, ne fatkeqёsisht nuk mund ta vazhdojmё diskutimin tonё. Edhe pse nё pyetjen pse na duhet shteti nuk kemi gjetur njё emёrues tё pёrbashkёt, unё kam krijuar bindjen se idetё tuaja mbi shtetin nuk pёrjashtojnё plotёsisht njёra-tjetrёn. Shteti padyshim ёshtё i nevojshёm me qёllim tё sigurimit tё lirisё sё brendshme dhe tё jashtme, siç e përmendët edhe ju z. Hobbes. Nёse i hedhim njё vёshtrim shtetit modern (...), ne shohim, se ai, si shtet liberal kushtetues i mbronё edhe tё drejtat natyrore tё njerёzve, siç keni kёrkuar ju z. Locke. Ai kuptohet edhe si shtet i pёrkujdesjes sociale, i cili si nё kuptimin tuaj z. Rousseau kujdeset edhe pёr mirёvajtjen e qytetarёve dhe pёr barazinё sociale 

[© Bernd Rolf, publikimi i parё nё: Zeitschrift für Didaktik der Philosophie

----------


## ATMAN

Clat janë tiparet e shtetit demokratik?

 jemi marrë me pyetjen: "Çka është demokracia?". Kemi parë se ekzistojnë lloje të ndryshme të mundësisë së zbatimit të demokracisë nëpër shtete të ndrysshme të botës. Një formë ideale nuk ekziston. Demokracia është diçka që rritet në rrjedhën e historisë, një detyrë e papërfunduar asnjëherë e çdo bashkësie njerëzore. 
Në këtë sekuencë  do të mundohemi të bëjmë identifikimin e asaj që përbën thelbin e shtetit demokratik. Çka duhet të ketë shteti së paku që të mund të quhet demokratik? Cilat elemente e përbëjnë thelbin e shtetit demokratik, pa marrë parasysh ndryshimet

Gjashtë elementet themelore në vijim mund të cilësohen si thelb i çdo shteti demokratik. Të gjitha këto elemente themelore janë të lidhura ngusht njëra me tjetrën. Asnjëra nuk mund të paramendohet pa tjetrën. Në një demokraci funksionale, përveç kësaj bën pjesë natyrisht edhe një shoqëri demokratike.

Zgjedhjet Parlamenti 

Në demokraci, i gjithë pushteti del nga populli. Ai e zgjedhë qeverinë për një kohë të caktuar. Zgjedhjet janë shenjë tipike të demokracisë.
 Përfaqësuesit e zgjedhur të popullit mblidhen në parlament, lëshojnë ligje, miratojnë buxhetin etj.

Qeveria Opozita 

Asnjë shtet nuk mund të funksionojë pa qeverinë e tij dhe administratën përkatëse, e cila zbaton ligjet.
 Opozita qëndron përballë qeverisë, e kontrollon atë dhe përpiqet të bëhet alternativë më e mirë për zgjedhësit. 

Ndarja e pushtetit Shteti juridik 

Sistemi checks and balances përkujdeset që të mos vijë deri tek koncentrimi i tepërt i pushtetit në shtetin demokratik, sepse pushteti josh keqpërdorimin.
 Në demokraci, i gjithë pushteti është i lidhur në ligje. Vetë sovraniteti i popullit i gjenë kufijtë e tij në të drejtat themelore.

----------


## ATMAN

Cilat janë elementet e shoqërisë demokratike?
Pasi që  kemi shtjelluar pyetjen "çfarё është demokracia?",  kemi parё zhvillimin e demokracisë që nga fillimi i saj para 2500 vjetëve në Greqinë antike dhe pasi jemi njohur në kursin themelor 3 me elementet e shtetit demokratik - qeverinë, parlamentin, opozitën, shtetin juridik, ndarjen e pushtetit etj., në këtë pjesë do të merremi me shoqërinë demokratike. 

Në këtë aspekt duhet mbajtur në mend, se në demokraci, natyrisht se nuk është i mundur dallimi i qartë në mes të shtetit dhe shoqërisë. Që të dy ndikojnë në mënyrë permanente në drejtim të afrimit sa më të afërt të idealit të demokracisë. Megjithatë ekzistojnë pjesë qendrore përbërëse të demokracisë moderne, të cilat radhiten në fushën shoqërore.

Nё to bëjnë pjesë të ashtuquajturat organizatat intermediare, të cilat qëndrojnë në mes qytetarëve dhe shtetit dhe lidhin ata njëri me tjetrin. Kryesisht bëhet fjala këtu për partitë, shoqatat dhe mediat. Që të trija janë të pashmangshme për demokracinë.

Vështirësitë e demokracisë
 Qysh në sekuencat e kaluara është theksuar se demokracia nuk është makinë e cila duhet instaluar njëherë, për të funksionuar më pas pa gabime. Ajo jeton nga kushtet e paracaktuara, të cilat duhet plotёsuar vazhdimisht. Demokracisё gjithnjё i kanoset rreziku i largimit tej mase nga ideali demokratik. 

Thënë shkurt: Demokracia nuk është gjendje, por detyrë permanente. Suksesi i saj varet nga institucionet dhe proceset, e para së gjithash nga angazhimi i qytetarëve. Në këtë sekuencë përfundimtare të kursit themelor do të bëhet fjalë për vështirësitë me të cilat ballafaqohet demokracia sot.
Fitore botërore e demokracisë?

Në Mars të vitit 1985, Mihajl Gorbaqov u zgjodh sekretar i përgjithshëm i PK të BS. Menjëherë pas zgjedhjes së tij, ai filloi politikën reformuese, me qëllim të shpëtimit të federatës sovjetike nga kriza ekonomike dhe stanjacioni. Qëllimi i tij nuk ishte futja e demokracisë perëndimore, por me anë të reformave (Perestrojkës) dhe qartësimit të vendimeve të marra (Glasnost), ai synonte freskimin e federatës sovjetike dhe përgatitjen e saj për sfidat e kohës së sotme dhe të ardhshme.   

ZhvillimZhvillimi i shpejtë solli - padashur - shkatërimin e sistemit të "socializmit realekzistues" dhe fitoren e dukshme të demokracisë liberale.

Mirëpo, duke u nisur nga ky triumf, është me rëndësi të ceket se ka pasur dhe do të ketë edhe në të ardhmen deformime të idesë së demokracisë.


Demokracia në shek. XX  Kërcënimet dhe sukseset

Tekstet në vijim paraqesin një pasqyrë të vogël historike të zhvillimit të demokracisë në shek. XX  kërcënimet dhe sukseset e saj:

Reth vitit 1930, në mbarë Evropën u etabluan sisteme auto autoritare, derisa . Pas vitit 1945 filloi një renesansë demokratike, të cilës nuk ia dolën t`i shmangen as sistemet e mbetura autoritative si ato të Spanjës, Portugalisë dhe Greqisë. Demokracia liberale perëndimore u kontestua nga demokracia socialiste e Bllokut Lindor, e cila pas vitit 1968 filloi të gjejë përkrahës edhe në vendet perëndimore. Me thyerjen ekonomike dhe politike të gati gjitha rendeve të sistemit "real-ekzistues socialist" u duk se përfundoi fitorja mbi sistemet ekzistuese modelit të demokracisë perëndimore.

Parashtrohet pyetja, mundur fitorja e sistemeve "labile" demokratike mbi sistemet "stabile" revolucionaro- totalitare (Musolini, Hitleri, Stalini) apo burokratiko-totalitare (Brezhnjevi, Ulbricht/Honecker) dhe atyre autoritative (Spanja, Portugalia, Greqia), dhe atë deri në atë masë, saqë në këto vende, demokracia liberale u njoh dhe u pranua si forma më e sukseshme e qeverisjes? Aleksander Jakovljev, njëri nga reformatorët kryesorë të ish-Bashkimit Sovjetik, përparësinë e demokracisë e shpjegon si vijon:

 Qëllimi i saj është ripërtrirja e sistemit politik, me qëllim të ngritjes së standardit të jetesës dhe sigurimit të sigurisë sociale. Duhet penguar stanjacioni i rendit politik dhe duhet përmirësuar aftësia e funksionimit dhe e aftësia për konkurrencë ndërkombëtare.

 Metoda për arritjen e këtij qëllimi qëndron në pluralizmin partiak, i cili duhet ta sigurojё fleksibilitetin e sistemit.

 Arsyetimi i ristrukturimit qëndron në stabilitetin dinamik të sistemit demokratik, të hapur për ndryshime.


Vetëkënaqja mbi triumfin e demokracisë nuk guxon të na shpërqendrojё nga fakti se ai nuk është përfundimtar. Ndryshimet mund të ndikojnë edhe negativisht, siç tregon fati i demokracisë së shek. XX.



Shembulli i Algjerisë

Si shembull në këtë drejtim shërben fati i demokracisë në Algjeri, ku më 26 dhjetor 1991, zgjedhjet parlamentare përfunduan me fitoren e Frontit të Shenjtë Islamik. Qëllimi i tyre i deklaruar ishte heqja e të gjitha elementeve të demokracisë perëndimore në të mirë të shtetit islamik të zotit. Ky zhvillim u pengua përmes ndërhyrjes së ushtrisë, duke arrestuar fituesit e zgjedhjeve dhe duke penguar në këtë mënyrë me mjete jodemokratike "sovranin", pra popullin zgjedhës në zëvendësimin në mënyrë demokratike të demokracisë me një sistem totalitar.

Këtu natyrisht se bëhet fjalё për një veprim problematik, arsyetimi i së cilit qëndron në përvojën historike, sipas së cilës, vlerat themelore të lirisë nuk guxojnë të bien në dispozicionin e zgjedhësve. (...) Shembulli i Algjerisë dëshmon njëkohësisht se siguria sociale paraqet parakusht të rëndësishëm për një demokraci funksionale.


Demokracia dhe ekspertokracia

Në rendet demokratike perëndimore akoma vërehen dy tendenca: Në njërën anë tendenca demokratike: Vullneti për bashkëvendosje dhe pjesëmarrje të të gjithëve në parimin e qytetarëve të barabartë të shtetit; në anën tjetër tendenca oligarkike. Kompleksiteti i strukturës shoqërore politike kërkon ekspertë për përgatitjen dhe marrjen e vendimeve në fushat e kufizuara ngushtё.

Me organizatat masive dhe partitë politike u zhvillua një formë e demokracisë, në të cilën u bashkuan bashkëvendosja dhe "ekspertokracia". Partitë u shndërruan në mjet të pashmangshëm për aftësimin për aktivitet të popullit të vetëorganizuar. Vullneti i popullit mund të paraqitet vetëm në partitë, si njësi politike të veprimit (...).

Në demokraci, procesin politik mund ta nxisin dhe ta çojnë përpara edhe pakicat. Kritika drejtohet kundër mbretërimit të mosbesimit në mes përfaqësuesve të zgjedhur në sistemet parlamentare-pёrfaqёsuese dhe sovranit, popullit. Ky fakt e gjenë shpjegimin e tij në zgjerimin e aktivitetit të shtetit dhe në ndёrlikimin gjithnjë e më të madh tё shoqërisë. Ndjenja e mosprekjes nga veprimet politike apo nënshtrimi para tyre rezulton apatinë politike. Në këtë mënyrë, përballë shumicës pasive dalin ekspertët e informuar, të cilët fare pak mbajnë kontakt me të prekurit. Si rrjedhojë e kësaj, në një pjesё të popullsisë pasojnë reaksionet, të cilat shtrihen që nga pakënaqësitë dhe refuzimi, e deri tek përdorimi i dhunës. Ky zhvillim natyrisht paraqet rrezik për konsenzusin e domosdoshëm në demokraci.



Simptomet e krizës

Ndryshimet botërore kanë lidhshmëri me këtë. Ne jetojmë në një kohë të transformimeve të vazhdueshme dhe të zhveftësimit të vlerave. Kundërthëniet e kohës shprehen në vetëdijen e përgjithshme mbi krizën, e cila e bën të domosdoshme karakterizimin e së tashmes. Përgjigja rreth pyetjes se nga vijmë, ku gjendemi dhe ku dëshirojmë të arrijmë, në kohën e krizës së vlerave dhe kritereve, nuk është e vetkuptueshme, por ajo duhet kërkuar me mund të madh. Kriza e vetëdijes së shtetit dhe e shtetit juridik është e inkuadruar në vetëdijen globale të krizës së kohës sonë. Optimizmi mbi prosperitetin i viteve të 60-ta dhe të 70-ta është zëvendësuar me një pesimizëm mbarëbotëror.

Fjala bëhet këtu për druajtjet:

 Nga rreziqet ekstremiste nga shteti dhe shoqëria.

 Nga dështimi i efikasitetit ekonomik, harxhimi i resurseve të natyrës, gjë që sjellë fundin e mirëqenies dhe të sigurisë sociale. Këtu bëjnë pjesë edhe druajtjet nga lëvizjet botërore të popullsisё nga rajonet e krizave ekonomike në shtetet e pasura të perëndimit dhe të veriut të industrializuar.

 Nga lufta dhe garat e armatimit. Shembja e rendit botëror të Jaltës dhe Potsdamit shkakton fundin e një sistemi relativ stabil ndërkombëtar afro 50-vjeçar. Vijat e mëdha botërore të thyerjeve politike si ai lindje-perëndim dhe konflikti veri-jug shndërrohen në vatra eksplozive të pakontrolluara të krizës.

 Nga katastrofa ekologjike.

 Nga rënia e moralit. Kriminaliteti dhe terrori jo vetëm që paraqiten, por ato edhe arsyetohen moralisht si rezistencë.

 Si rezultat i kësaj, demokracia dhe shteti juridik konsiderohen te rrezikuara.




Shteti juridik dhe demokracia janë të pandarshme njëra prej tjetrës

(...) Secilit qytetar të shtetit duhet bërë e qartë arsyeja e angazhimit tonë për ruajtjen e demokracisë parlamentare reprezentuese. Duke u nisur nga përvoja historike duhet bërë me dije, se shteti juridik sot është i paparamendueshëm pa demokracinë. Kompleksiteti i shoqërisë kërkon një kontroll publik, sepse në të kundërtën paraqitet rreziku i paraqitjes së sundimit të pakontrolluar, i ushtrimit diktatorial të pushtetit. Sot, kjo nuk është e thënë të shprehet në formë të një diktatori të vetëm, por ajo mund të jetë sundimi i një ekspertokracie të pakontrolluar, apo, e kjo paraqet rrezik edhe më të madh, sundimi i masës së uniformuar, tё emocionalizuar dhe të manipuluar. Edhe në shek. XX mund të mendohej ekzistimi i shtetit juridik pa ekzistimin e demokracisë. Sot, shteti juridik dhe demokracia janë të pandarshme njëra prej tjetrës. Pluralizmi botëkuptimor duhet të ketë mundësinë e shprehjes së lirë, ndërsa shteti duhet të jetë neutral në kuptimin botëkuptimor. Çdo lidhje anim botëkuptimor do të thotë shtypje e atyre që mendojnë ndryshe(...).

Me këtë mendim mbyllet rrethi i mënyrës sonë të shikimit mbi demokracinë (...). Rreziku nuk paraqitet vetëm nga diktatorët, por e rrezikshme dhe e dëmshme është edhe tirania e shumicës, e bazuar në pasion dhe në mungesën e arsyes. Instrumenti kundër kësaj duhet kërkuar në sigurimin institucional të demokracisë reprezentuese, në të cilën pushtetet e ndryshme kontrollohen në mënyrë të ndërsjellë, dhe në të cilën rendin efikas juridik i kundërvihet paarsyes dhe pasioneve. Me rëndësi është pranimi i këtyre elementeve nga shumica e popullsisë, me qëllim që të zgjedhurit të mos largohen nga zgjedhësit e tyre (...). Një pjesëmarrje e dozuar me kujdesë e popullsisë me qëllim të menjanimit të "demokracisë së spektatorëve" dhe shpërthimit të pakontrolluar të pakënaqësisë dhe forcimit të vetëdijes për tërë këtë, mund të paraqes rrugën drejt zhvillimit të mëtejshëm të demokracisë dhe përshtatjes së saj sfidave të kohës.

[Hans-Helmuth Knütter; nxjerrë nga: Bundeszentrale für politische Bildung: Demokratie, Informationen zur politischen Bildung Nr. 165, Neudruck 1992]

----------


## ATMAN

Demokracia 

Politikë?  jo faleminderit!...


 Në kurset e deritanishme, në familjen tonë para televizionit, çdo gjë funksionoi pa vështirësi. Ndoshta kjo fotografi e ka bezdisur ndonjërin nga ju, duke qenë i mendimit se ajo nuk i përgjigjet realitetit. Për devijime të tilla ekzistojnë dy mundësi. Rregullat e paraqitura në familjen tonë nuk përputhen me pikëpamjen tonë ideale, ose pjestarët e familjes nuk i përmbahen rregullave. 

Shembull për mundësinë e parë do të ishte rasti kur njëri nga pjestarët e familjes me bateritë e telekomandës do të fitonte aq shumë pushtet, saqë do të distancohej nga pjestarët e tjerë të familjes dhe nuk do t`i mirrte në konsideratë kërkesat e pjestarëve tё tjerë. Si shembull tjetër mund të shërbejё dhënia e telekomandës për një kohë të pacaktuar njërit nga pjestarët e familjes. Në të dyja këto raste lëndohet parimi themelor demokratik i ndarjes së pushtetit, të njohur nga kursi themelor 3. Pjestarëve të familjes, përveç kësaj i mungojnë edhe mundësitë e kontrollit mbi poseduesin e telekomandës.

 Edhe për rastin e dytë ekzistojnë shembuj të mjaftueshëm. Kështu psh. do të paraqiste shkelje të rregullave të pashkruara rasti kur poseduesi i telekomandës, psh. e bija, pas zgjedhjes së saj nuk do t`i përmbahej programit, për të cilin familja ishte marrë vesh të shikohet, por do ta lëshonte kundër vullnetit të shumicës programin e saj të dëshiruar apo do ta zgjedhte programin e dëshiruar të të jatit, pasi ai e kishte blerë atë më parë me një copë ëmbëlsire. 


Kjo pjesë merret pra me problemet e sipërpërmendura, me të cilat duhet të konfrontohet çdo demokraci. Ngjashëm si në shembullin tonë me familjen para televizionit është edhe në shtetin demokratik. Pikëpamja ideale niset nga një marëdhënie e cila funksionon mirë në mes zgjedhësve dhe përfaqësuesve të zgjedhur, marëdhënie kjo, e cila bazohet në veprimet e ndërsjella, të cilat bëjnë që të dyja grupet të jenë të varura njëra prej tjetrës. Mirëpo edhe këtu ngjajnë devijime nga ideali. Shpesh ndodhë që përfaqësuesit të mos i përmbahen marrëveshjeve. Në këtë mënyrë zhgënjehen pritjet e zgjedhësve në përfaqësuesit e tyre të zgjedhur. Tek zgjedhësit krijohet ndjenja, se ata nuk kanë më ndikim mbi përfaqësuesit e tyre të zgjedhur dhe me këtë as në politikë.

Edhe politikanët e korruptuar, të cilët nuk i përmbahen rregullave dhe të cilët veprojnë vetëm në interes të vetin e jo edhe të zgjedhësve të tyre, krijojnë në popullsi ndjenjën e mosbesimi (disa nga ta madje i konsiderojnë të gjithë politikanët kriminelë). Kështu mund të ndodhë që pjesë të popullsisë të mos interesohen më për politikë, të mos dalë më në zgjedhje dhe të mos angazhohen as në forma tё tjera me politikë. Në këso rastesh fjala bëhet për mosinteresim pёr politikë. Demokracia ndërkaq, nëse dëshiron të funksionojё kënaqshëm, është e varur nga participimi i qytetarëve.


Në rastin e familjes sonë kjo do të nënkuptonte, se njëri apo më shumë pjesëtarë të familjes nuk do të marrin më pjesë në zgjedhjen e programit televiziv dhe në dhënien e baterive për telekomandën. Nëse pjesa e të painteresuarve për politikë dhe i bojkotuesve të zgjedhjeve në popullsi është shumë e madhe, atëherë kjo paraqet problem për poseduesin e telekomandës gjegjёsisht pёr politikanin e zgjedhur, sepse kjo pjesë e popullsisë nuk e përkrahë pushtetin apo politikën e të zgjedhurit. Në këtë mënyrë bie legjitimiteti i tij. Me pakësimin e numrit të baterive keqësohet edhe funksionimi i telekomandës.

Problemet nuk paraqiten vetëm tek të zgjedhurit, por edhe tek mospjesёmarrёsit, pёr shkak tё faktit se ata nuk mund të bashkëvendosin. Ata heqin dorë nga e drejta e tyre për të bashkëvendosur rreth programit, e kjo me siguri nuk do t`i bëj ata më të kënaqur. Thënë shkurt: Institucionet dhe rregullat në demokraci duhet të krijohen në një mënyrë të tillë, e cila jo vetëm që mundëson pjesёmarrjen e qytetarëve, por e cila edhe e lehtësojnë atë. Qytetarët vetë duhet t`i shfrytëzojnë këto mundësi. Këtë detyrë të tyre nuk mund t`ua marrë asnjë konstruksion i rafinuar i demokracisë.

...Politikë?  jo pa mua!

----------


## ATMAN

Vështirësitë e parimit të shumicës
Demokracia bazohet mbi vendimet e shumicës. Ato paraqesin instrumentin më të rëndësishëm për zgjidhjen paqësore të konflikteve. Mirëpo siç do ta bëjnë të qartë edhe tekstet në vijim, parimi i shumicës nuk mund të pretendoj vlefshmëri absolute. Ai është i varur nga plotësimi i parakushteve  dhe tregon edhe anët problematike të tij







 Vështirësitë e parimit të shumicës 

"Vullneti i shumicës pranohet vazhdimisht si vullnet i përbashkët vetëm atje ku për pakicën e mundur nuk rrezikohet shumçka, dhe ku të mundur nuk janë gjithnjё të njejtit.


(...) Shumica në asnjë mënyrë nuk guxon të vendosë mbi gjithçka dhe në mënyrë të çfarëdoshme. Konsensusi i procesit kërkon pëlqimin për atë, se në cilat fusha të vendimit mund të aplikohet parimi i shumicës e në cilat jo.

(...) Para së gjithash shumicat aktuale nuk guxojnë ta konsiderojnë si të përhershme epërsinë politike të arritur njëherë, duke suspenduar psh. në të ardhmen parimin e shumicës apo duke manipuluar dhe vështirësuar gjasat e konkurrimit për pakicën.
I lidhur ngushtё me nevojën e hapjes strukturore të procedurës është parakushti themelor i konkurrencës resp. i revidimit të vendimeve përmes shumicave të reja.

(...) Mirëpo në shumë fusha të bashkëvendosjes politike si psh. në fushën e energjisë bërthamore, të manipulimit të gjeneve, (...) teknologjisë së armëve, sot ne gjendemi para vendimeve politike të një tipi të ri historik. Vendimet që duhet marrë këtu, për shkak të përmasave të tyre historikisht të pakrahasueshme, që nga fillimi janë të ngarkuara në anën e të mundurve me vetëdijen e irreverzibilitetit. Gjithkush e din se kundër centraleve bërthamore, pas ndërtimit të tyre, 'shumicat e reja' nuk sjellin më asgjë.

(...) Parimi i shumicës punon me një 'fiksion', me fiksionin e barazisë apstrakte juridike: one man, one vote. Votat numërohen, ato nuk maten. Parakusht ideal do të ishte në rast se prapa çdo vote do të qëndronte e njejta njohuri, i njejti angazhim, e njejta përgjegjësi. Faktin se kjo mbetet vetëm një dëshirë e parealizueshme e dëshmon në mënyrë të drejtëpërdrejtë edhe kompleksiteti në rritje e sipër dhe interdependenca e lartë ekzistuese.

Sa më shumë që shteti dhe politika të marrin kompetenca për çdo gjë, aq më shpesh hasim ndërthurjen, prekshmërinë apatike të shumicës së informuar jo mirë dhe për shkak të mungesës së prekshmërisë së dukshme personale edhe plotësisht të painteresuar përballë pakicës kompetente dhe tejet të prekur.

[Nxjerrë nga: Bernd Guggenberger/Claus Offe: An den Grenzen der Mehrheitsdemokratie, Opladen 1984]





 Parakushtet e parimit të shumicës 

Pushteti demokratik nuk bazohet në nënshtrim, por në dhënien e porosisë. Qeveritarët vihen në detyrë përmes të qeverisurve, ata janë të obliguar të japin llogari dhe kanë për detyrë ta dëshmojnë autoritetin e tyre përmes angazhimit të tyre të matur me porosinë dhe në kuadër të normave të obligueshme të përgjithshme. Karakteristike për procedurën demokratike janë kompromisi dhe premisat që bazohen në të - kompromisi, i cili vetvetiu nxit paqen, sepse ai shpie deri tek korrigjimi i pozicioneve antagoniste dhe të papajtueshme. Dhënia e porosisë në zgjedhjen e përgjithshme përmes vendimit të shumicës do të thotë se pakica integrohet vetëm për shkak të faktit dhe me kusht që shumica përkatëse nuk është e autorizuar t'ia mohoj pakicës gjasën për t'u shndërruar vetë në shumicë. Përveç kësaj, formimi i vullnetit duhet të bazohet mbi shumëllojshmërinë legjitime dhe jodiskriminuese të konkurrencës; ai duhet t'u sigurojё gjasa konkurrimi dhe bashkëndikimi edhe mendimeve të ndryshme opozitare, gjë e cila e gjen shprehjen në vazhdimësinë e kritikës publike dhe lirisë së të menduarit, si dhe në garantimin e fushave të rëndësishme politike të të drejtave të njeriut. Legjitimimi i vendimeve të shumicës nuk rezulton pra nga vetvetiu, por nga barazia e kushtëzuar politike e të gjithë pjestarëve të shtetit.

[Nxjerrë nga: Heinrich Oberreuter: Wahrheit statt Mehrheit? An den Grenzen der parlamentarischen Demokratie, München 1986]

----------


## ATMAN

Demokracia 

Teksti nё vijim diskuton perspektivat e demokracisё nё shek. XXI, duke u nisur nga
tezat e Tocqueville dhe Bryce. Me kёtё rast do tё flitet për problematikёn e demokracisё
sё mediave dhe tё demokracisё "pa konkurrencё" pas rёnies sё alternativёs socialiste.

Vёshtrimi:

Perspektivat e demokratizimit 
Alexis de Tocqueville Demokracia pa konkurrencё? 
James Bryce Demokracia vetёkritike 
Demokracia e mediave Domosdoshmёria e debatimit mbi demokracinё 





 Perspektivat e demokratizimit 

Hyrje

Shpekulimet rreth perspektivёs sё shtetit demokratik kushtetues mund tё shёrbejnё pёr   njohjen mё tё mirё tё gjendjes sё saj tё tanishme. Ato mund tё hapin shtegun e mundёsive qё gjenden para çdo zhvillimi tё mёtejshёm tё historisё. Ato ofrojnё njёkohёsisht njё pikё referimi pёr hyrje nё tё ardhmen, njё lloj parmaku, nё tё cilin mund tё oientohen tё gjithё ata, tё cilёt merren me parashikimin e tё ardhmes (...).

Alexis de Tocqueville

Kriterin e parё tё trajtimit spekulativ tё idesё sё madhe dhe tё komplikuar tё kohёs sё re e ka   vendosur nё shek. XIX Alexis de Tocqueville. Vepra e tij mbi demokracinё nё Amerikё  paraqet mё shumё se njё analizё e botёs sё re. Ajo fascinoi dhe bёn skeptik  njёkohёsisht evropianёt konservativ gjatё rrugёs pёr atje nё vitet e 30-ta tё shek. XIX. Tocqueville mendonte se kishte parё nё Amerikё njё figurё tё re tё demokracisё sё  pastёr, figurё kjo, e cila nё periudhёn nё vijim, sipas tij, do tё pёrhapej edhe nё shtetet   e Evropёs. Ai kishte paraparё tё ardhmen e demokracisё disa shekuj mё parё, e nё to  ambivalencat, tё cilat edhe u shёndёrruan nё relitet.  

De Tocqueville nuk e pёrshkroi natyrёn e demokracisё duke u nisur nga strukturat e   rendit kushtetues apo procedurat nё institucionet politike, por duke u nisur nga premisat e tij antropologjike. Figura, tё cilёn njeriu e bёn pёr vetveten, sipas Tocqueville ёshtё bazё konstitutive e epokёs demokratike. Nё kёtё epokё, njeriu i vihet me pasion lirisё dhe kёrkon njёkohёsisht njohjen pёrmes barazisё me tё tjerёt. Normat, tё cilat nё antikё pёrshkruheshin si "mores", sipas tij pёrbёjnё frymёn e demokracisё: Fryma e demokracisё ёshto po aq e mirё apo e keqe, sa edhe normat e qytetarёve nё tё dhe nё raport me parimet demokratike. Aty ku çdonjёri do tё ndjehet njёlloj i lirё, e nё kёtё liri edhe i veçantё dhe egalitar, sipas Tocqueville, njё mekanizёm i veçantё kaplon individin dhe çdo popull tё demokratizuar. Mosbesimi rritet dhe njёkohёsisht rritet tendenca pёr t'ju nёnshtruar mendimit publik, apo asaj qё paraqitet si i tillё. Nё kёtё mёnyrё pёrhapet njё lloj konformiteti, i cili i kundёrvihet gjithnjё e mё tepёr idealit tё njerёzimit tё lirё. Nga shtytja pёr liri, sipas Tocqueville, lind nёnshtrimi para ligjeve tё barazisё me njё "presion tё jashtёzakonshёm tё frymёs sё masёs mbi mendjen e individit".



Sipas tij, kuptimi mbi virtytin qytetar dhe detyrёn e institucioneve politike bie, ndёrsa njёkohёsisht rritet "animi pёr mbarёvajtje", tё cilat sё bashku shpiejnё qartё nё drejtim tё ndjenjёs sё arritjes sё plotёsimit tё tё gjitha nevojave. Derisa pararendёsit njihnin vetёm egoizmin, nё demokracinё egalitare pёrhapet njё fenomen i ri: individualizmi (...).

Njerёzit, sipas Tocqueville, nё pёrgjithёsi nuk janё mё egoistё se sa pararendёsit e tyre. Mirёpo, ndikimet e mentalitetit demokratik shkaktojnё njё pёrshtatje tё madhe ndaj kushteve tё tij dhe formave tё tij tё shprehjes: Shoqёria lёvizё gjithnjё e mё tepёr, pёr tё pёrparuar nё tё vёrtetё gjithnjё e mё pak. Nocioni i virtyteve republikane qytetare zhduket nё dobi tё njё pretendimi individual tё fatit.

Retrospektiva e fundit tё shek. XX tregon se çfarё rreziku politik i parashikoi de Tocqueville demokracisё egalitare tё masёs: njё diktaturё tё tipit tё ri, tё cilёn pёr shkak tё mungesёs sё njё definicioni tё pёrshtatshёm e quajti despotizёm dhe e cila sot mund tё krahasohet me totalitarizmin. Predispozita e shoqёrisё sё individualizuar dhe tё çrrёnjosur tё masёs pёr njё diktaturё tё sё vёrtetёs, e cila mundohet tё transformohet nё mekanizmat e detyrimit kolektiv tё konformitetit egalitar nё kontroll botёkuptimor, sot ёshtё e njohur dhe vujtjet e sё cilёs duhet t`i kenё pёrjetuar shumё njerёz gjatё shek. XX (...).



James Bryce

Tri gjenerata pas Alexis de Tocqueville dhe me ndikimin e Luftёs sё Parё Botёrore morri James Bryce pendёn nё dorё, pёr ta reflektuar mbi tё ardhmen e demokracisё nga thesarёt e pёrvojёs sё njё jete tё gjatё shkencore dhe politike. Presidenti amerikan Wilson synoi ta bёjё botёn e pasluftёs "tё sigurtё pёr demokracinё". Pas pёrfundimit tё garёs shumёvjeçare luftarake ishin rrёzuar imperitё monarkiste tё Gjermanisё, Austrohungarisё, Rusisё dhe, faktikisht, tё perandorisё osmane. Demokracia u duk se filloi njё fitore tё pandalshme. Nё kёtё situatё shkruan Bryce mendimet e tij mbi kampet e shteteve demokratike kushtetutare dhe mbi perspektivёn e demokracisё (...).

Bryce nuk kishte iluzione mbi idetё e demokracive tё sotme participatorike tё modёs. Parimin e sovranitetit tё popullit nё kuptimin klasik tё pikёpamjeve angleze mbi reprezentimin dhe kontrollin e pushtetit ai nuk e nxorri nga trajtimi i drejtёpёrdrejtё i politikёs sё njё bashkёsie shoqёrore. Pёr mё tepёr ai diti me arsye tё mira tё mbajё distancёn nga iluzioni i mundёsisё sё arritjes sё njё demokracie tё pastёr: Demokracia, sipas Bryce, nuk paraqet "pushtet pёrmes popullit por pёr popullin. Populli shprehё si qёllim tё pushtetit mirёqenien e tёrё shoqёrisё e jo tё njё pjese tё privilegjuar. Ai ia lё mjetet pёr arritjen e kёtij qёllimi bashkёqytetarёve, tё cilёt janё tё pёrshtatshёm pёr kёtё detyrё. Populli i kontrollon kёta qytetarё tё zgjedhur, me qёllim qё kёta tё mos e keqёpёrdorin autoritetin e besuar." Bryce, ngjashёm si de Tocqueville, pёrmendi rёndёsinё vendimtare tё lirisё sё shtypit, tё mendimit tё publikuar. Empiriku i demokracisё bazoi shpresat e tij mbi fuqinё kontrolluese tё mediave.



Demokracia e mediave

Mediat, qё prej kohёsh janё shndёrruar nё forcё plotёsisht tё etabluar nё shtetet demokratike kushtetutare, pa u tematizuar aspak, sё paku nёpёr kushtetuta. Ato nuk kontrollojnё vetёm qeveritё si zё tё popullit, por ndikojnё rendin e ditёs tё politikёs dhe marrin pjesё nё proceset e gjetjes sё mendimit, tё cilat shkaktojnё vendimet politike. Me kёtё parashtrohet nё demokracitё e viteve tё fundit tё shek. XX   ndryshe nga fakti se sa de Tocqueville dhe Bryce do tё kishin qenё nё dijeni pёr kёtё  pyetja, se kush i kontrollon kontrolluesit, dmt. pyetja pёr pozitёn e kushtetutaro-juridike dhe kushtetutaro-politike tё mediave, tё drejtat dhe detyrat e tyre, porosinё dhe pёrgjegjёsinё e tyre. Tematika e mediave sot ёshtё bёrё njёra nga problematikat qendrore tё demokracisё sё sotme; ajo niset psh. nga etika e mbrendshme e mediave, mirёpo edhe nё efektet e mediave nё aspektin kursit tё diskusioneve politike dhe aftёsinё e veprimit tё institucioneve politike nёn presionin e kohёs, tё inscinuar nga mediat.

Duke pasur parasysh rёndёsinё e mediave tё lira gjatё pёrcjelljes dhe forcimit tё studimeve tё vitit 1989 atyre u ёshtё shprehur gjithkah njё admirim dhe respekt i madh. Viti revolucionar i sulmit dhe i epokёs 1989 ishte njёherit edhe vit i mediave, e parasёgjithash i mediave elektronike. Kёto pёrvoja nuk fshehin kritikёn e pёrhapur, shpesh difuze mbi rolin, ndikimin dhe arrogancёn e mediave nё shtetet kushtetutare perёndimore, e cila u pёrhap me tё madhe nё pjesёn e dytё tё shek. XX, me zhvillimin e masmediave, parasёgjithash radios dhe televizionit (...).



Perspektivat e demokratizimit

Me kёtё kemi arritur nё pyetjen rreth perspektivёs sё demokratizimit. Pika tё saj referimi janё nё njёrёn anё rrethanat dhe raportet nё demokracitё realekzistuese perёndimore. Nё anёn tjetёr janё shpresat dhe drojtjet, atmosfera e largimit dhe pёrvojat e kufijve, tё cilat gjetёn shprehjen e tyre nё revolucionin paqёsor tё vitit 1989 nё ato vende, tё cilat me dekada tё tёra ishin tё detyruara tё ekzistojnё nёn qeveritё totalitare dhe tё vonshme totalitare.

Mirёpo a u zёvendёsua njё herё e pёrgjithmonё me konsensusin demokratik, gjithnjё nё zhvillim dhe universal totalitarizmi, i cili, fytyrёn politike tё shek. XX e mbushi me dhunё dhe me ndikim dhe e bёri tё depёrtueshёm dhe tё çoroditur nё variacionet e tij majtiste dhe djathtiste? Duke pasur parasysh vendet e ndryshme posttotalitare gjendet akoma, apo paraqitet prapё pak vjet pas vitit "1989" njё dozё dyshimi. Edhe nё botёn e perёndimit tё vjetёr, nё fund tё shek. XX ёshtё mё pak i qartё se sa nё kohёn e kёrcёnimeve nga totalitarizmi ajo qё mundёson ekzistencёn e demokracisё dhe si tё sillet ajo me deficitet e saja tё brendshme, me qёllim qё akoma tё mbetet e aftё nё tё ardhmen.

Nё njё vёshtrim tjetёr, Nё demokracitё stabile tё perёndimit janё tejkaluar nga fenomenet dhe mentaliteti, tё cilat Alexis de Tocqueville i kishte parashikuar si tё pashmangshme. A s`kishte edhe James Bryce tё drejtё me prognozen, se demokracisё i mungon "oksigjeni shpirtёror", nga i cili jetojnё, kur dihet fakti se gjithnjё e mё shumё qytetarё tёrhiqen nga bashkёpёrgjegjёsia politike dhe i lёjnё politikanёve profesionist fushёn e Res Publica (...)?



Qё nga ditёt e teorisё demokratike antike kanё mbetur tё papёrgjigjura dy pyetje rreth ardhmёrisё sё demokracisё  nё kontekstet dinamike kohore dhe objektive:

A ёshtё demokracia nё rёnie e sipёr  nёse po: nё ç`mёnyrё? A ёshtё ajo shprehje e linjes sё ngritjes shoqёrore dhe politike, pёr tё ndryshuar nё vazhdim aq shumё karakterin e saj si rezultat i shterimit tё brendshёm dhe shndёrrimit nё formё dhe pёrmbajtje, sa qё pёrshkrimi si "demokraci" tё mos jetё me aq i lehtё? A do t`i duhet t`u lёshojё vendin koncepteve tjera, me sa duket mё tepёr oligarkike tё organizimit tё politikёs dhe pushtetit tё njё shoqёrie?

Nga plotёsimi i cilave parakushte shoqёrore jetojnё institucionet dhe procedurat e demokracisё sё zbutur nga shteti juridik? Çfarё kontributi jep shoqёria qytetare pluraliste pёr ruajtjen e konsensusit themelor shpirtёror dhe moral, i cili pandёrprerё duhet ripёrtrirё dhe aktivizuar, nё mёnyrё qё pluralizmi tё mos shndёrrohet nё njё relativizёm vetёshkatёrrues?



Demokracia pa konkurrencё?

Kёto pyetje nuk e kanё humbur rёndёsinё as nё fund tё shek. XX. Ato nё tё kundёrtёn janё paraqitur prapё, dhe atё nё formё mё tё ashpёr, qё nga shkatёrrimi i alternativave totalitare. Nё demokraci duhet mёsuar rishtas ideja e diktimit e Aristotelit, sipas sё cilёs e mira duhet tё definohet nga vetvetja. Siç e dimё, kjo ёshtё tejet e vёshtirё.

Perspektivat optimiste nё lidhje me tё ardhmen e demokratizimit nuk janë shuar. Pёr "revolucionin botёror demokratik", Martin Kriele ka folur qysh para rёnies sё murit tё Berlinit dhe burove politike nё pjesё tё ndryshme tё botёs dhe e ka argumentuar atё duke u nisur nga idealizmi kategorik iluminist i Immanuel Kant-it dhe vrulli moral i idesё sё tё drejtave tё njeriut. Pas rёnies sё alternativave socialiste, Francis Fukuyama paralajmёroi madje edhe "fundin e historisё", dhe atё duke nisur nga Hegel-i dhe teoria e tij spekulative historike tё pёrparimit tё pandalshёm dhe permanent nё vetёdijen e lirisё. Tanimё ёshtё i njohur fakti, se pёrkundёr thirrjeve tё mendimtarёve tё mёdhenj gjerman, zhvillimi botёror po merr njё rrjedhё mё komplekse dhe tё veçantё.

Ndёrkohё janё ftohur kokat e nxehta. Janё pёrhapur dyshime tё reja nё varganin triumfues tё demokracisё. Teorikisht janё bёrё mё tё qarta kundёrthёniet e saja tё brendshme, praktikisht nuk duket se realizimi i saj ёshtё mbarёbotёror dhe i pashmangshёm. Nё prag tё she. XXI, nga kjo situatё lind para sё gjithash nevoja e njё kuptim i kulluar dhe realist tё kushteve tё realizimit dhe tё ruajtjes sё demokracisё (...).


Demokracia vetёkritike

E ardhmja e demokratizimit, shikuar nga sfondi i kёtyre kushteve dhe raporteve, do tё varet nga gёrshetimi pёrkatёs, i cili nga vendi nё vend, nga rajoni nё rajon, nga kultura nё kulturё ndryshojnё njёra prej tjetrёs. Shumёllojshmёria e zhvillimeve reflekton shumёllojshmёrinё e pozicioneve nisёse. Pas njё shekulli joshjeje totalitare dhe rёniesh barbare, ky pёrfundim i njё tё ardhme parimisht tё hapur dhe disashtrasash duket tё jetё gjёja mё pozitive qё mund tё thuhet nё prag tё shek. XXI. Gjasat qёndrojnё gjithkund pёrballё pasigurive. Nё pernёndim ndёrkaç, nё djepin e demokracisё moderne, ёshtё pёrhapur njё kuptim i ri pёr refleksionin e arsyeshёm dhe vetёkritik tё idesё sё demokracisё. Kёtu bёjnё pjesё para sё gjithash pyetjet:

 a ёshtё demokracia aq pa kontradikta siç thuhet dhe a do tё mbetet nё vendet e perёndimit gjithnjё e aftё pёr t`u ripёrtrirё;

 a janё tё forta sa duhet parakushtet shoqёrore dhe politike tё vendeve tё transformuara postkomuniste  para sё gjithash nё Rusi   pёr njё zhvillim tё qёndrueshёm dhe stabil, i cili do ta mundёsonte demokracinё shtetёrore-juridike, pa drojen e rёnies nё regjime neoautoritare;

 a ёshtё i mundshёm balancimi nё konfliktet nё mes pikёpamjeve vendore tradicionale tё llojeve tё ndryshme dhe pikёpamjes perёndimore mbi njerёzit, shoqёrinё dhe shtetin, balancim ky i cili do tё siguronte, se nё rajonet jashtёperёndimore tё botёs do tё realizohen sё paku elementet kryesore tё demokracisё, ndёrsa nё vendet si Japonia dhe India, nё tё cilat ёshtё arritur ky realizim, do tё mund tё ruhet edhe mё tej?




Domosdoshmёria e debatimit mbi demokracinё

Nё vendet perёndimore ёshtё bёrё e nevojshme njё debatim i ri i gjerё mbi demokracinё, bazat e saj themelore dhe parakushtet, mundёsitё dhe kufijtё e saj. E ardhmja e demokratizimit varet para sё gjithash nga fakti se çfarё konsensusi rreth çfarё koncepti tё demokracisё mund tё arrihet sot. Teoritё e shumta tё demokracisё lёvizin nё mes idesё klasike tё demokracisё pёrfaqёsuese, nё tё koncepti i aftёsisё sё veprimit politik luan rol qendror, dhe idesё ideale tё demokracisё participore, nё tё cilёn sundon koncepti i zgjerimit, mundёsisht nё shumё fusha tё bashkёjetesёs shoqёrore tё bashkёndikimit egalitar mbi radiusin e institucioneve politike. Duke pasur parasysh kёto opcione, nё kushtet e konkurrencёs pluraliste, do tё jetё i nevojshёm kёrkimi i vazhdueshёm i konsensusit. Mirёpo gjatё çdo kёrkimi tё konsensusit demokratik ёshtё e pashmangshme pёrgjigja e dy pyetjeve elementare:

 Nё çfarё botёkuptimi mbi njeriun bazohen pёrpjekjet politike nё demokraci, kjo dmth. mbi çka bazohen tё drejtat dhe detyrat e individit nё bashkёjetesёn politike dhe shoqёrore?

 Cilat qёllime duhet synuar nё rendin demokratik, dmth. kujt i shёrben bashkёjetesa politike dhe shoqёrore, cilat qёllime synon t i arrijё?




Nё shtetet e sotme demokratike ekziston njё konsensus me kufijё tё ngushtё rreth tё dyja pyetjeve tё lartёpёrmendura. Mirёpo ai duhet tё ridefinohet dhe pёrhapet, nёse ёshtё e nevojshme edhe nё formё tё zgjidhjes sё konflikteve tё interesave dhe mendimeve. Nё tё kundёrtёn, demokracia do tё zhvillohet nё mёnyrё tё pashmangshme nё njё demokratizim pa kontura. Kjo do tё ishte rrjedha mё e keqe, e cila mund tё dalё nga triumfi i demokracisё mbi sistemet totalitare tё shek. XX. Demokracia mё sё shumti ёshtё zhvilluar nё perёndim. Atje ajo ёshtё bёrё aq e vetёkuptueshme, saqё pyetja rreth kushteve tё ruajtjes sё saj nuk dёgjohet me dёshirё. Mirёpo pikёrisht nё perёndim duhet tё koncentrohet diskutimi mbi tё ardhmen e demokracisё. Nё tё kundёrtёn paraqitet rreziku, qё ekzagjёrimet ta dёmtojnё idenё e demokracisё perёndimore. Nё konfliktin rreth kёtyre pyetjeve duhet tё rritet njё konsensus i ri demokratik. Rajonet e tjera tё botёs, gjatё diskutimeve tё tyre rreth ardhmёrisё sё demokratizimit do tё orientohen nё mёnyrёn e realizimit dhe arsyetimit tё demokracisё sё perёndimit. Nё fillim tё shek. XXI duhet konstatuar, se shumё prognoza skeptike mbi tё ardhmen tё James Bryce und Alexis de Tocqueville e kanё tejkaluar qё prej kohёsh tё tashmen e demokracisё.

[Nxjerrё nga: Ludger Kühnhardt, Die Zukunft der Demokratisierung, in: Karl Kaiser/Hans-Peter Schwarz (Hrsg.), Weltpolitik im neuen Jahrhundert (Bundeszentrale für politische Bildung 364) Bonn 2000, 233-242]

----------


## [xeni]

Nje shprehje e "hipokrizise" politike.

----------


## miko

> Denokraci=Sali Berisha






Hahhahahahhahahahahhahahha  :pa dhembe:  

Sa kam qesh............................


O zot cfare do na shikojne me syte ne kete forum....................

E po mire te pakten....qe Sali Berisha="Denokraci"...sheqyr se nuk ishte Sali Berisha=DeMokraci

----------


## KoTeLja_VL

Demokracia eshte nje berthame e vogel e nje mareveshje te perbashket ,
e rrethuar nga lloje te panumerta ndryshimesh individuale. -Konant

----------


## Rebele

te drejta te barabarta per te gjithe...privilegje per asnjerin

(vetem ne teori per mendimin tim; nuk aplikohet asnjeher keshtu)

----------


## Brari

miki rrroja..

do sdo ti demokracine Sali Berisha e solli..

megjithse ju miki rrojat e elbasanit  keni votuar per deputete hajduten valentina leckaj dhe kriminelin taulant dedja..


Arun..

pergezimet e mija per mendimet e tua me vlere dhe shkrimet teper interesante qe ke sjelle..

----------


## StormAngel

Demokraci,ajo per te cilen cdohere do folim e asnjehere nuk do ta arrijme.

----------


## gene

zbriti berisha nga hena dhe solli demokracine me shkopin magjik

po te mos kish qene berisha aty studentet nuk do te benin grevat, populli nuk do te ngrihej ne kembe, ramizi nuk do te gjente asnje tjeter si gjeti salinin, komunizmi do te kthehej ne te gjithe europen lindore, muri i berlinit do te ndertohej perseri.

rrofte salini se sa solli demokracine

Une mendoj se kontributin e tij ato dite e kemi pagaur shume shtrenjte ne vitet me pas

----------


## miko

> miki rrroja..
> 
> do sdo ti demokracine Sali Berisha e solli..
> 
> megjithse ju miki rrojat e elbasanit  keni votuar per deputete hajduten valentina leckaj dhe kriminelin taulant dedja..
> 
> 
> Arun..
> 
> pergezimet e mija per mendimet e tua me vlere dhe shkrimet teper interesante qe ke sjelle..





 :pa dhembe:  


Brarrrrrrrrooooo nuk po ta komentoj shkrimin sepse  sic duket ti jo vetem qe i "rrafshon" te gjitha.........por edhe fatkeqesisht ja leshon ndonjehere kot fare........

Sa per cilen apo cilen kam votuar une nuk ka pse te te interesoje...........


Hajt shnet edhe mos u "shkrep" kot si ajo pushka e jevgut........

----------

